# Texas State Parks --alcohol question



## SargentfishR

Need a clarification here please . WE were thinking of doing some camping at one of many state parks that Texas has to offer . After reading the park rules, it states that " No consumption or display of alcoholic beverages in public areas " . It then states that all areas of the park are considered "public" places . So is alcohol allowed ? 

SargentfishR


----------



## Texas T

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1600641


----------



## TexasCajun

Its best not to over-analyze it. Its technically not allowed. Just put it in a foamy cup or something.


----------



## OG Donkey

camp in em ALL the time. don't display it, or get drunk in public. Never had an issue having a drink in a dixie cup around a camp site...just be smart about it.


----------



## smokinguntoo

And, I hear, don't dispose of the remnants in a transparent trash bag.

SG2


----------



## JAG

It all depends on the park ranger is at that park. One state park you go to and they tell you can have your beer can in a koozie. Then another state park ranger will tell you no alcohol is allowed in the park. So all i can say is good luck.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Red solo cup...I fill you up...


----------



## rglide09

Most park rangers won't mind unless someone in your party get obnoxious when they have a beer or 2...


----------



## sea hunt 202

just be discrete and it is no issue, this rule is just for the a hole you dont want next door to you


----------



## Pilot281

.


----------



## wisslbritches

"Public Consumption" is often interpreted as open display. As long as you don't have cans and bottles showing you're OK but I can assure you that if you are acting a fool, especially after 10:00PM, and a Park Ranger has to pay your site a visit, whether it's visible or not you will get a talkin' to. After that it is usually strike 2, you're out. You also need to be aware that local LEOs cruise the parks regularly looking for trouble makers and running plates.

We park host (live) at a state park and I've seen/heard it all.


----------



## stammster - temporary

sea hunt 202 said:


> just be discrete and it is no issue, this rule is just for the a hole you dont want next door to you


This^


----------



## KingTut

Yep, been hundreds of times. Sitting at the fire quietly have a cold Dixie cup is never a problem. Screaming f-bombs and dancing on the picnic tables will get you a ride outta there.


----------

